# HOB Overflow



## Ephemeral (Dec 30, 2015)

I currently have an Aqua Clear 110 on my 25g. It's doing a pretty good job of keeping the water clean (carbon, zeolite, floss) but between the flowing water and the rumbling motor, it's super noisy. 

Drilling the tank isn't an option right now so I'm looking at HOB overflows. Does anyone have experience with them? What's the good, bad, ugly? What should I avoid?

How about return pumps? I'm looking for as quiet an operation as possible.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

I run a HOB overflow. 
I was in the same boat as you, drilling wasnt an option.

I have the Aqueon 220, so far so good. 
I have not lost syphon and it does the job.

I opted for the larger and with the two hose simply because if one line cuts syphon the second line is used as the emergency. 

I was alittle iffy about using one but after installing it, I give it two thumbs up. 

As for a return pump, I run a Mag 7 with a gate valve. No complaints.
I found if you dampen the vibration with a piece of foam, you can really quiet it. 

With the doors closed on the cabinet the only thing I hear is the fans on the lights. 

Hope it helps. 
Mike


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Ephemeral, I run my main tank with HOB overflow too.


----------



## Ephemeral (Dec 30, 2015)

Cica, really? The 125 has a HOB overflow? I just assumed it was drilled. Your tank is what got me thinking about how I wanted something silent...and with all my gadgetry tucked below out of sight. What model are you using?

Mike, how's the Aqueon for sound? I've been told that some overflows have a constant sucking noise. It's also pretty big...what size tank are you running?


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, the 125 g is not drilled. I have a CPR overflow on it. Sorry, I don't know what is the gallon rating for it, I bought it used. There is an aqulifter pump hooked up to it to eliminate any air build up.
It has 2 bulkheads at the back, so two pipes to the sump. One is full syphon the other is tickle / emergency, that's why it is quiet.


----------

